# L.A.: Midnight Ridazzz this Friday 6/10



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Come out to support BikeSummer, Midnight Ridazz and just to go for a nice night ride with a bunch of fellow cyclists. Fried chicken at the start, beer at the end  What else ya gonna do, watch Law & Order?

9:30pm meet time. Pioneer Chicken, Sunset @ Echo Park.

www.bicyclekitchen.com
www.bikesummer.org/2005

previous ride pics, courtesy Northcoast:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26384


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Cult night!*

June's theme is "Bike Cult". Teach the secret to life and supernatural immortality as manifested in the guiding light of transvelostantation. Help those still blind to the divinity of BICYCLE. DELIVER the lost soul who lives in the darkness without bicycle. Bring forth this most reluctant rider to pioneer chicken at 9:30pm Friday June 10. Echo Park Blvd @ Sunset. *Wear WHITE GARB ONLY IN REVERENCE to our MOST HOLY BICYCLE.* Ridazz Every 2nd Friday of the month meet 9:30pm at Pioneer Chicken Echo Park Blvd just North of Sunset. Ride departs at 10pm. Please don't litter.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*L.A. Times article*

here's an article from Sunday's California section:

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-bike12jun12,1,5951039.story 

the ride was INSANE. Someone counted over 600 people. We road west on Sunset from Echo Park, through Silver Lake and towards HW, ultimately ending up at a party near La Brea and the 10 fwy.

I've never seen anything like it (for an unofficial event, that is). Several run-ins with cranky drivers but for the most part lots of honking and waving in support. Lots of people on the sidewalks too with looks of "Wtf???" on their faces. 

See ya on July 8th!


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks for the photos, Hollywood. It was great to see you there. I'd seen the "fur fixie" in photos, but never in person. Pretty impressive creation. I think your adjective "INSANE" pretty much sums up the night. A hell of a good time.
See you next month,


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*fixers*

Nice riding with ya too, furxie was a hit that night. Glad the mrs. let you stay out long enough to see it 

Northcoast & HW strike a pose, cult style.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

i had a good time out there. i do half to say it got to be a little of a mob scene at times. watching cars hitting bikes (on purpose) and fist fights kinda brought my happy go lucky mood down a notch. could i make an itty bitty sugguestion? ride slips. keeping the group together only caused trouble. let the people break apart and re-unite in designated spots. just my 2 cents. i'll be there next time!


----------

